# Baltimore acoustic guitar



## harry witteveen (Jun 10, 2016)

Good evening!! Kingston newbie here, has anyone any info on an acoustic guitar branded Baltimore. References model BL-75 and Russ Baltimore. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Harry from Kingston

(Happy to be on board)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never heard of this brand myself, hopefully someone has.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Beyond a single picture on Google Images...nada.

Welcome to the forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

